# first name



## Boljon

I know name is nom'en-n (-inis) and family name is like cognom'en-n (-inis),
but how can I say "first name" in Latin?
Thank you.


----------



## jazyk

Praenomen.


----------



## Anne345

_cognomen_ is nickname


----------



## Boljon

Thank you!

>> _cognomen_ is nickname

Sorry.
So what's "family name"? Thank you.


----------



## Anne345

family name is _nomen_

See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Praenomen


----------



## Boljon

I found another one:
gentile nom'en-n (-inis)
Is it also family name?


----------



## Anne345

Yes, _gentile nomen_ is the name of the _gens_ (the family clan).


----------

